# Far be it for an Atty to pass up the chance of a hugh payoff.........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I just had to post this asinine lawsuit.......

Home Depot, Menards face lawsuits over lumber size description
https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...-depot-menards-lumber-size-lawsuit/415874001/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

They ain't 4x4s, and the payoff isn't "hugh."
Hugh was a friend of mine, who died about 50 years ago. He wasn't _huge_, either.
And anybody who is doing a DIY project, and doesn't know the actual dimensions of planed lumber, and why, is one taco short of a combination plate.

This entire business is the result of today's attitude of entitlement, in which everything has to be in accord with MY perceptions (rather than normal reality).
The antidote for this attitude has to have been applied in childhood, by _parents_. It then has to be bolstered by real, practical knowledge, perhaps from school.
It's too late for these particular embezzles and maroons. And their attorney is a weasel, for which there is no cure except failure, delivered by a rational judge.

In the immortal words of Andrew Hogg Brown, played by _Spencer Williams (actor)_ (look him up): "I'se regusted!"


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

All American BS at it's finest. Need I say more ?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I suggest taking the attorney along with a 2x4 out behind the barn and come back when the 2x4 is worn down to a tooth pick.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> They ain't 4x4s, and the payoff isn't "hugh."
> Hugh was a friend of mine, who died about 50 years ago. He wasn't _huge_, either.


Sure kick me when I'm down......


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

This is like suing a store over the color of a dress. They sell it as a "green" dress, but everybody knows there are infinite shades of every color, so why is it unfair to label it as "green"? Even more ridiculous with this because it is industry practice that lumber is not dimensionally sized to it's exact description and everyone knows this fact. I think the attorney should be responsible for court costs because this is a frivolous suit.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Or wives and girlfriends suing us for...... well, YOU know; not measuring up.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have heard of some really ridiculous lawsuits in the past and this one is right up there with them. Not only should the suit be thrown out of court but the complainants and their attorneys should be severely admonished by the judge and should face a serious countersuit from the defendants. And I hope those complainants face a huge helping of ridicule from their local papers and their community.

Ridiculous.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

tony pasley said:


> I suggest taking the attorney along with a 2x4 out behind the barn and come back when the 2x4 is worn down to a tooth pick.


I thought you were gonna say, ,,, and the attorney comes out looking like a popsicle.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> I suggest taking the attorney along with a 2x4 out behind the barn and come back when the 2x4 is worn down to a tooth pick.


I suggest making that two 2x4s, one sawed and one planed, to get a seat-of-the-pants opinion on the benefits of sliver prevention.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Boy did I make a few stupid syntactical blunders in my post #8 above. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SouthernBoy said:


> Boy did I make a few stupid syntactical blunders in my post #8 above. Sorry for any confusion.


My Black Belt in English grammar empowers me to absolve you of those small sins.
_Absolvo te! Nihil obstat._
Besides, you made perfect sense anyway.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

^ ^ Yeah. The syntax conveys the intended meaning, so where's the syntactical error anyway? (I like "syntactical". Seem like every other sentence and blurb has 'tactical' in it, which oughta be a syn.)

[Nope, I ain't going to apologize.]


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Syn tax."
I love it!

Syn tax will be collected from those who consistently mangle English grammar and spelling.
If the taxed malfeasant resists, the Syn Tax-tical Order Maintenance Police (STOMP) will be brought in.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "Syn tax."
> I love it!
> 
> Syn tax will be collected from those who consistently mangle English grammar and spelling.
> If the taxed malfeasant resists, the Syn Tax-tical Order Maintenance Police (STOMP) will be brought in.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Grammar nazi's aside, this will likely be settled out of court for some smaller amount. Home Depot will likely pay off to make it go away and the suing attorney probably knows this and figures it will never come to trial. Legal extortion is what you call it..

What would be real interesting though is to interview the plaintiff and ask him what he thinks about himself and how much self esteem he has since he is obviously only looking to extort somebody with the help of a sleazy attorney.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

RK3369 said:


> Grammar *nazi's*...


Speaking of grammar Nazis, the plural in English does not involve an apostrophe.
The apostrophe is reserved for use in the possessive.
As follows:
Singular = Nazi
Plural = Nazis
Singular Possessive = Nazi's
Plural Possessive = Nazis'

Get it straight, or it's a re-education camp for you! :smt076
(We grammar Nazis have an arrangement with Kim Jong Un.)

:smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been thinking about maybe taking on a part-time job that I could work at from home.

I'd love to join the ranks of *STOMP*. :smt041

Is there a uniform, and are jack boots and impact weapons required?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> I've been thinking about maybe taking on a part-time job that I could work at from home.
> 
> I'd love to join the ranks of *STOMP*. :smt041
> 
> Is there a uniform and are jack boots and impact weapons required?


Uniform yes batons no they use cattle prods and stun guns


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Uniform yes batons no they use cattle prods and stun guns


I could make that work..........:smt033


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Speaking of grammar Nazis, the plural in English does not involve an apostrophe.
> The apostrophe is reserved for use in the possessive.
> As follows:
> Singular = Nazi
> ...


I always get a little chuckle when people mix "Your" & "You're."


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Cait43 said:


> I just had to post this asinine lawsuit.......
> 
> Home Depot, Menards face lawsuits over lumber size description
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...-depot-menards-lumber-size-lawsuit/415874001/


I've found that the worse the economy gets, the lower attorneys (and dentists) will stoop. I had an attorney who billed me for his lunch at the courthouse. And his gas to get there.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Speaking of grammar Nazis, the plural in English does not involve an apostrophe.
> The apostrophe is reserved for use in the possessive.
> As follows:
> Singular = Nazi
> ...


My bad. As I believe Andy Kaufman used to say, "I ajapolize". I don't think I could be retrained. Too old. Like trying to,teach the old dog new tricks. Guess I'll just have to go to the Gulag. :smt102


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Speaking of grammar Nazis, the plural in English does not involve an apostrophe.
> The apostrophe is reserved for use in the possessive.
> As follows:
> Singular = Nazi
> ...


http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/4141926/Grammar+nazi#958647_4141482


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

How is Grammar? Haven't seen her since she got her knickers in a knot.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

We're a bad bouy to get her knicker"s knotty


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My Black Belt in English grammar empowers me to absolve you of those small sins.
> _Absolvo te! Nihil obstat._
> Besides, you made perfect sense anyway.


Thank you, thank you. I clearly was in a hurry and didn't review my post before submitting it. Maybe I should have my wife spank me (heh, heh).



hillman said:


> ^ ^ Yeah. The syntax conveys the intended meaning, so where's the syntactical error anyway? (I like "syntactical". Seem like every other sentence and blurb has 'tactical' in it, which oughta be a syn.)
> 
> [Nope, I ain't going to apologize.]


I went back and corrected them. Got your tongue-in-cheek syntactically leaking sentence. Humor is always a good thing.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

win231 said:


> I always get a little chuckle when people mix "Your" & "You're."


How about "then" & "than" or "advise" & "advice"? I think "then" is more often confused with "than" but both sets are commonly misused.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

joepeat said:


> How about "then" & "than" or "advise" & "advice"? I think "then" is more often confused with "than" but both sets are commonly misused.


Yup.......I tend to get "then" and "than" mixed up.

I don't have any trouble with all the others that tend to get confusing.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> How is Grammar? Haven't seen her since she got her knickers in a knot.


"Do you herd sheep?" my gram'pa asked.
My gram'ma reeled in fright!
"Your grammar's wrong," my gram'ma said,
"'Have you heard sheep' is right."
(With bows to Walt Kelly and _Pogo_.)


----------



## BOOGIE_the_oily (May 8, 2017)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Or wives and girlfriends suing us for...... well, YOU know; not measuring up.


Ahem... Wouldn't know. Never happened to me...:roll:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

BOOGIE_the_oily said:


> Ahem... Wouldn't know. Never happened to me...:roll:


Well then, you should try getting a girlfriend.


----------



## BOOGIE_the_oily (May 8, 2017)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Well then, you should try getting a girlfriend.


Are you outta your mind? What if she ends up suing me?:smt107:smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BOOGIE_the_oily said:


> Are you outta your mind? What if she ends up suing me?:smt107:smt033


For excessive "caliber"?


----------



## BOOGIE_the_oily (May 8, 2017)

:anim_lol: You never know... :anim_lol:


----------

